# Fall Protection Railings in Residential Roofing



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome Article
Anyone use this system?

http://simplifiedsafety.com/blog/fall-protection-railing-for-volunteer-residential-roofing/


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I've started seeing them more and more in Residential in our area lately. We use a system like this for low slope and it works very well, As opposed to heavy base plates ect. I'm not sure how well that would work on tear offs as the clamps would damage the aluminum soffit. 

The clamping systems on the system we have are very adaptable but require a parapet wall but generally on a roof of the size we use this system on has parapet walls so it works out.


----------



## BTARoofing (Apr 10, 2013)

We recently looked into having something similar to this. Last year we had one of our labourers nearly take a fall all the way down. Luckily he didn't.


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

Fall protection ! ! ! Yes, it takes some time to put up or maybe the harness may seem to get in our way, but they do what they are designed for. Keep the individual safe if he/she slips or falls. Stress safety first, then Quality Work. Everyone have a safe 2013 year roofing:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Short question. Why? Why would I use it? Hell half a day for two guys to erect. It's hard to mark into a job when you are already probably the highest bidder. Maybe if it was a 4 or 5 story shingle roof.


----------



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

its easier to just use anchors and lifelines.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I have seen similar here, nowadays by law, every roof must have edge protection installed before we start. Yes its an extra cost, but at least everyone has it installed--not worth trying to do a roof without--if ya get caught by OSH, max fines are $10k for the contractor AND $10k for the homeowner/GC... and the site gets shut down until you get it done--too bad if the home's interior is open to the weather!
We have proprietary systems similar to that for new builds, on reroofs or new builds where other trades need scaffolding for siding etc, the scaffolding co installs rails with their usual tube and clip components.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

MGP Roofing said:


> I have seen similar here, nowadays by law, every roof must have edge protection installed before we start. Yes its an extra cost, but at least everyone has it installed--not worth trying to do a roof without--if ya get caught by OSH, max fines are $10k for the contractor AND $10k for the homeowner/GC... and the site gets shut down until you get it done--too bad if the home's interior is open to the weather!
> We have proprietary systems similar to that for new builds, on reroofs or new builds where other trades need scaffolding for siding etc, the scaffolding co installs rails with their usual tube and clip components.


Fall protection is law everywhere in the United States. Maybe not edge protection, but still fall protection... and I still see guys every single day in my routine travels with absolutely zero fall protection. No ropes, not even toe boards, although toe boards don't count anymore. So when ever the "Man" makes these kinds of regulations, I just WISH they would ENFORCE it, because all it does it make it harder for the honest businesses following the regulations to compete.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Fall protection is law everywhere in the United States. Maybe not edge protection, but still fall protection... and I still see guys every single day in my routine travels with absolutely zero fall protection. No ropes, not even toe boards, although toe boards don't count anymore. So when ever the "Man" makes these kinds of regulations, I just WISH they would ENFORCE it, because all it does it make it harder for the honest businesses following the regulations to compete.


Grumpy......if you want enforcemen, then you have to call OSHA on these guys.
Calumet City Area Office (708) 891-3800
Chicago North Area Office (847) 803-4800
Fairview Height Area Ofice (618) 632-8612
North Aurora Area Office (630) 896-8700
Peoria Area Office (309) 589-7033


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

How the hell do those work on reroofs without wrecking the soffits...get a grip people yes safety is good..but overkill is just plain stupid and obviously this couldn't have been invented by a roofer..could it ??...man talk about to much time on your hands......


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Safety_Guy said:


> Grumpy......if you want enforcemen, then you have to call OSHA on these guys.
> Calumet City Area Office (708) 891-3800
> Chicago North Area Office (847) 803-4800
> Fairview Height Area Ofice (618) 632-8612
> ...


 
calling OSH on other roofers is a slippery slope guys. No-one is perfect


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Of course it's slippery...ya wanna be a rat now?? Sheesh..what's the const. World comin to .. Am I in pre school or high school?... Oh ya I'm at work ..sad man..


----------

